# Audi A3 - First Duragloss Detail



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I have been really keen to try the Duragloss range, having read loads about it on Autopia and other forums, and not seeing it used that much here, so when a little bag of samples popped through my door this morning and i noticed the rain had decided not to fall, I couldnt resist....

The car wasnt too dirty to start with, so no befores, but the wash process used was:


BH Surfex pre-soak
double strength BH Auto Foam
2nd normal strength foam
2BM wash with extra strong DG 901 shampoo
wheels cleaned with AS Smart Wheels and AS Tardis
wheels sealed with Jetseal 109 x2
tyres treated with Swissvax Pneu
glass sealed with Carlack Glass Sealant

This removed most of the winter wax and sealant layers, as evidenced by the pooling water and total inability to blow dry the car anymore... Then the DG detail started...


DG 101 applied by UDM on a 4" finishing pad
DG 111 by hand
DG 105 by hand
DG Aqua Wax a couple of hours later

In summary, I was surprised during the detail. TBH, at first I was really quite disappointed. The DG101 cleaned well, but didnt add much if anthing to the finish. I actually prefer the Jeffs Prime Acrylic to the 101, as it does the same thing and gives the same look, but is even easier to use. I then added DG111 sealant, and was again underwhelmed, as the finish didnt really seem to change at all  It added a good gloss, but lacked the wet look I was expecting and hoping for. I was rewarded though when i got the DG105 TPP on though, as the look really came up a notch, with added wetness and gloss. It also seemed easier to use, but even by hand I saw evidence of cleaning, so it must have removed some of the previous layers  It still wasnt quite what i had hoped so about 2 hours later I went over with AW, and was very surprised by how much that added to the finish  I read elsewhere that AW over 105 is a great combo, and also that AW looks best the day after, so am really looking forward to seeing what its like tomorrow...

A bit later i took a drive to the chip shop for some tea, and when i saw the car in the street i was blown away. The finish really was quite amazing and when away from my driveway i really noticed just how wet and glossy it came up :thumb: After using several WOWA sealants (OptiSeal and Ultima PGP) recently, these kind of wipe on, buff it all off products really seem like hard work, and took a long time, but all in all, I would use DG105 & AW again but would skip the rest TBH. AW really is easy to use and adds a surprising amount to the finish


----------



## Goju5 (May 22, 2008)

Excellent that u got such crystal clear reflections on that colour! Nice job!

Thank u for posting this.

Greg


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Great write up, good products and superb detailing, nice one


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice Damon, such a cracking colour just makes the car look great.

Makes it more interesting when you find something your not sure about, that way you start to know why you like your favourites, if you see what i mean.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

A lovely finish achieved mate.

Not teaching you to suck eggs but would have done it a little different though for best results-

Clay
Paint cleanser
PBA 601 no need to buff of
TPP 105.

Still looks impressive just a couple of unnecessary stages.:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Thanks Jon, and others 

I LOVE this colour on the car, and it a superb finish with a really deep looking clearcoat on it. It responds very well to a polish and detail. So far I'm enjoying sealants on it, but the next detail will be waxes, to see what I might be missing


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Very nice, love the colour :thumb:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

I would have done #601PBA instead of #101 then either #111 or #105 not both


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> A lovely finish achieved mate.
> 
> Not teaching you to suck eggs but would have done it a little different though for best results-
> 
> ...


I thought so, and appreciate the advice...

Steve told me 101-111-105 and i didnt get any 601... next time I'd just go 105 as it was obviously cleaning, even with a soft foam pad after the paint cleaner! Looked best by miles as well


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

On darker colours i prefer the look of #111, might just be me though


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Agree with the Aquawax findings. Bit like Z8 gives a tangeble gloss enhancement to the finish. Looks great on silver over Colly 476

Great car a job by the way


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Very nice reflections :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking good to me!


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Looking good there Damon


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

Just love the colour of your car. I haven't tried and Duragloss stuff so far, but the Jeffs Prime Acrylic is one of the most underrated AIOs available. I just don't know why because it leaves a truly great finish prior to sealant or wax LSP.

Good job there:thumb:


----------



## MotorCity (Jan 26, 2008)

NICE!!

If I may add what I have learned abiyt duragloss: If you want to layer, the 111 should go last as it is a pure sealant with no cleaners..

501 has AMAZING cleaning ability and also provides a pretty nice shine..

As stated, 601 is great pre-105 or 111- if you use 601 you do not need 501 and vice versa...

Glad you liked the final results after your first duragloss adventure... 105, 501 and AW are all permanent fixtures in my supplies!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Quick Update after last nights light rain:

Beading is tight and looks pretty good for a sealant :thumb: As the car began to dry off I found no water spotting, which might be a sign of the LSP (?) or perhaps simply cleaner rain than usual?

Short drive and the car blew itself very dry very easily, releasing water more easily than some sealants I have used. Car looks gloing this morning, and I'm more impressed with the finish than i was after finishing yesterday


----------



## MotorCity (Jan 26, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> Quick Update after last nights light rain:
> 
> Beading is tight and looks pretty good for a sealant :thumb: As the car began to dry off I found no water spotting, which might be a sign of the LSP (?) or perhaps simply cleaner rain than usual?
> 
> Short drive and the car blew itself very dry very easily, releasing water more easily than some sealants I have used. Car looks gloing this morning, and I'm more impressed with the finish than i was after finishing yesterday


NICE!!!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

very sweet indeed Damon very wet finish indeed how could u not like that!! I sometimes find it takes a while for the full depth of finish to appear with some waxes!


----------



## Glossboss (Feb 28, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> I thought so, and appreciate the advice...
> 
> Steve told me 101-111-105 and i didnt get any 601... next time I'd just go 105 as it was obviously cleaning, even with a soft foam pad after the paint cleaner! Looked best by miles as well


Sorry, we obviously got our lines a little crossed as I thought you
wanted to try a a mgood selection. Sorry if I confused matters.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, that looks truly stunning!

Top job mate :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

quick update

been almost 6 weeks now and its been washed a couple of times and I added a layer of 111 over the top after the first wash. i didnt see any change in look from the 111 but have noticed that the car stays really clean - more so than usual IMHO and also cleans very easily. The reason its only been properly washed a couple of times is that I keep foaming it with BH foam and it looks so clean that after a blow dry I just dont need to wash it 

So far impressed with this combo and will be stocking up on full size bottles for sure :thumb:


----------



## VWAlec (Aug 30, 2008)

Can any of the Audi nuts out there tell me the colour of this A3? I've never seen that red before, is it a limited edition or model specific?

I'm in the market for a new car, and I was looking at Black A3, but i actually prefer this colour


----------

